# I get all wordy and ranty when I'm off the road...



## Toasty Tramp (Jul 2, 2016)

As I work day to day, trying to whip up money for who the fuck knows what, I constantly find myself wondering, "What's next? Where do I go from here?" I accomplished all of those things which originally compelled me to take off...What do I do now? 
Last night, as I stood in the middle of a dance circle and toked up before the fireworks began here in my hometown of Columbus, OH...it struck. 

The plan is simple!

Pursue that which makes you go to sleep and awaken with the kind of smile that touches the spirit's eyes. I love traveling, creating music, writing & lexical necromancy, weed, photography, dancing, singing, good vibes, good people, dank ass food, long walks on the interstate trying to give as many people as possible a thumbs up for existing & hoping one gives me a thumbs up back in the form of a ride, six packs of local beer on the peaks of local mountains, and a whole lot of other things, too.

So...
Instead of making things complicated and trying to figure out what specifically to pursue in lieu of all the other awesome shit & stressing out about how many things I wanna do with only a single life to pursue it all...why not just shut the fuck up...and pursue it all? 

Because there's a certain kind of liberty you discover on the road. A rare kind of freedom that empowers you to completely and wholeheartedly live out & exude all those beautifully ridiculous things which make you...
You.

And I'm not gonna lie...I kindaaaaa wanna tango (The horizontal kind?? ;D ) with that liberty in its most realized and actualized form for a little while, now that I've had the pleasure of getting to know her.
On the previous little adventure, I definitely learned a thing or two about who "I"...Am. This time around, I'd love to totally dissolve that sense of ego, step back from myself for a bit, and just see what the hell happens when I let me...do me.

From time to time...I'm struck with a kind of "vision" -- a glimpse into a not so distant day where everything just kinda sorta went my way. This vision included vague silhouettes of...people. Starkly different from the last go-around, where the single focus was that of spiritual healing and recovery; remembering what it means to be me.

And I can say with an unwavering kind of confidence that I managed to find the cure to all those nasty spiritual ailments that I faced upon that first departure. Completely detached from that "higher self" that's actually the "self" that connects us all...with the troubles & the woes of the world feasting upon my soul and yet somehow -- miraculously so -- I've been cured.

And...
I dunno...

Seems I've got that "love thy self" business all taken care of. It's time I learn to extend that EXACT kind of love unto the world around me.

Not gonna lie...
The thought of an uninhibited self collaborating with a completely rejuvenated spirit for a little one-two step with the rest of the world...
And the thought of releasing such an altruistic kinda maelstrom upon the world...

Shit, I'm feeling childishly mischievous, of all things! I feel like I totally just let loose a snowball and I can already SENSE, from the moment it left the hand, that it's gonna make a direct connection with the back of the sheriff's noggin, and all the junk in my trunk is about to hit the goddamn fan LOL TAKE COVEEERRRR. An eager anticipation resides deep within to see just what kind of shenanigans this meatbag gets itself into by answering the whims and whisperings of a spirit that's kinda sorta a jackass.

Partially concerned,
But overwhelmingly much more enthralled.
I'll shut up now.


----------



## Koala (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh man that post got me so stoked for you and what you have coming up next!!

Stay awesome and safe travels to you when you get on the road


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you!  I dunno wwwttffff to expect for the next go around...but this time I actually have technology for pictures and writing and not falling off the face of the planet and junk, so I'll be able to keep in touch with everyone ::fuckinginbed::

But like I said...I'm soooo done with solo travel. Gotta find some partners in crime -- this much fun isn't meant to be had by only one person!! ::bag::::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Koala (Jul 3, 2016)

Yeah for real, who ever has any idea what to expect when you head out the door?? That's the fun part!! Hellz yeah I definitely look forward to your photos and writings.

Yeah solo and group/duo travel both have their advantages and disadvantages...I travel solo for the absolute freedom, but with a couple buddies I have that I know travel well with me, I'd always take them along as opposed to traveling solo, especially after my last solo trip when I had that 1 driver out of hundreds pick me up, that one who asked me to dinner, and tried to hold my hand as I was getting out of the car. Nope, nope, nope. Not sure where that guy got that it's ok to touch people without asking but I made sure to tell him to never fucking do that again. But anyways. Yeah so one advantage is strength in numbers - having backup when people just get weird - and having a road companion is awesome!! Especially to reminisce on your travels with...they'll understand cause they were there!!


----------



## Toasty Tramp (Jul 3, 2016)

You're definitely right about there being strength in numbers. Not only the kinda strength that keeps individuals safe from predatory bullshit like the creep who picked ya up...But also the kinda strength that'll push a group to cover 5 or 10 more miles before calling it a night, the kinda strength that'll keep the spirit in tact when you guys hopped a train who's load terminated in a fucking field 40 miles from anything, and the kinda strength that can venture forth onto the top of a cliff top lugging a generator and an amplifier juuussttttt to serenade mother nature. But I love when you find the right group and everyone's creative energies kinda magically empower one another.

But you're also right about the absolute freedom with solo travel. It's a lot more difficult to completely throw away the game plan because of, say, wanting to see what it looks like from a different peak, or wondering what's down an abandoned looking road, or up an interesting looking creek. You definitely lose a small part of that whimsical kinda freedom....UNLESS, like you said, ya find the right folk to travel with. 

Oooo MAN I'm having troubles keeping my ass in Columbus, today. You got me all excited an stuff to get back on the road, I gotta go on a hike or something lolol.


----------

